# Sloppy Hold/Soft Mouth



## debak (Feb 23, 2009)

I am two weeks into a force fetch program with my 7 month old lab. He is getting the force program but has a sloppy hold. Whether it is a paint roller, wooden dowel or a bumper he tents to hold it very gingerly. The wooden dowel is the worst Im guessing cause its hard. He has all his adult teeth in so that is not an issue. I have been tapping on the object and commanding hold but it is still sloppy. Any suggestions on getting him to hold tighter on the objects would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

Just keep slapping the bottom of his mouth (not hard) just a little nudge and told him hold as you do it and just keep working with him in time he'll get it


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Make him pay. If he spits it out, get on that ear until he picks it up again (assuming you're going to the ground now with him). My dogs are all collar dogs so I don't worry about it much. Later on, when they drop the dowel, you can instantly correct with the collar if needed. That ends the problem in a hurry.


----------



## spotteddog (May 3, 2008)

I just went thru this same issue. You say you are in week 2. Remember FF is on the dog's schedule, not yours! I spent a month on the table working up to frozen birds (pheas,duck, pigeon, clipwing). He was 95% when we went to the ground and did the routine again on the ground. Consistency and repetition with precision 'reading' of what your dog is thinking are key. Remember, you're going to have him for 10 or 12 years, don't rush this critical kindergarten stage!


----------

